# Tablet optimized apps.



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone have some tablet optimized app recommendations for Facebook, readdit and/or just other cool tablet apps?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xFlawless11x (Jul 11, 2011)

Interested in this as well since it will be my first tablet.

Any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

Tablet Talk is great if you text a lot and don't want to keep swapping devices to do so. Even makes phone calls with a Bluetooth headset.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I like Flipboard a lot, didn't at first but it really grew on me


----------



## cheami (Dec 16, 2011)

Reddit News


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Tablet apps I use:
Bank of America
CNN
Box
F1World
Scope
File Manager HD
Flipboard
NY Times
Scope
SI Magazine
Splashtop
TED
Tegrazone
TIME
USA Today

Google tablet optimizied apps:
Gmail
Currents
Body
Drive
Google+
Reader
Talk
Youtube


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Facebook is optimized for tablet but if you prefer something different check out Friend caster. Best twitter app is Tweetcaster hands down.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## homerunbm33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Tablet talk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

